# Purchasing air compressor, advice please.



## Davidwilson

Hi everyone,
I need your advice on purchasing an air compressor for my home garage. I have heard that Campbell and Thomas air compressors are best in the industry. I don’t want to purchase a new one, I am looking for a good compressor which is not used for more than 1 year. When searched online, I found one (https://www.nriparts.com/tools/penu...n-010-084cfm-0-100psi-air-compressor-D484276/ ) which is priced under $400. Did anyone here have used this product before? Is it good or do I need to purchase a new one?


----------



## Kararobert

The link don't work. May be good but it is better to buy new one 
thank you


----------



## Kararobert

Davidwilson said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need your advice on purchasing an air compressor for my home garage. I have heard that Campbell and Thomas air compressors are best in the industry. I don’t want to purchase a new one, I am looking for a good compressor which is not used for more than 1 year. When searched online, I found one (https://www.nriparts.com/tools/penu...n-010-084cfm-0-100psi-air-compressor-D484276/ ) which is priced under $400. Did anyone here have used this product before? Is it good or do I need to purchase a new one?


My thoughts are that your linked compressor would be OK , but no good at all for anything bigger. I personaly like and use paasche d500 air compressor 1/10hp. It is capable of delivering 20-30 psi .Comes with on/off switch built into a six foot, 3 wire grounding cord. Additionally, it includes the R-75AR regulator and filter with gauge.


----------



## Marc780

i cant tell if the above comp is oilless or oil-filled...anyway, after enough experince with oilless" I say just avoid them. They are for very light use such as blowing out computers, airbrushing and filling bicycle tires once in a while. Their max pressure capacity is too limited, as is their endurance once they get hot. Oilless" are basically cheap and disposable by design. And a cheapo oil-lessd comppressor are only $30-40 less then an oil filled unit that could last you for decades. I spent $70 for my last one, a Husky 395-226 from a old guy from Craigslist. The comp was new as he cliamed, at least it acts new, no problems. Unfortunately, the old fellow was simply chock full of bad advice (he said use car oil, which could not be more wrong! I found must only Compressor oil only or your new comp will carbon up inside !) He also told me oil capacaity was one PINT which seemed dubious...i called the factory it is 3 OZ...)n


----------



## Torque

Not sure if you chose a compressor yet. I like the "uses oil" compressors. You indicated that it was for home use - I have one for my woodworking, it is only a 3gallon, and larger would keep it from cycling to refill the tank so often. I need a specific psi to run my nail guns and matched that need to the cfm/psi noted on the guns. I don't believe the unit kararobert shows would run my equipment, it looks like it is more appropriate for airbrushing and such. New vs used, depending on the size of the tank there might not be too much difference in price, and big box stores and sears often run sales. At least new, you know what you have and the warranty is always nice.


----------



## Osviur

*Compressor*

Hi all,

I would like to add something more about the kind of compressor selected to be used in the garage for home use. Agree in part with the oiless-phobia, but it is important to recognize that in the proffesional dental applications, is mandatory the use of the mentioned oilless compressors and they work very hard, the most common in the 1 HP 100 PSI range.

In the oiled class, are two types of drive: direct and belt driven. The first one operate at high speed, noisy and short life espectancy. Belt driven run at 500 - 800 RPM, long life, and less noise, easy maintenance.

For the most simple applications, like painting, inflating, blowing etc, I would recommend a 3/4 to 1 HP motor two cylinders (less noise and vibration) 120 PSI 4 -5 gals tank,a water separator filter and a pressure regulator . For this application it would be convenient to be a portable one, with wheels and a handle to easy moving. 

If you are not a connoisseur in the compressors world, it would be better to buy a new one from a known brand. If it is not possible, buy a used one from a famous brand with a widespread reputation like a DeVilbiss, Quincy, Champion, Ingersoll-Rand, Kelloggs, etc.

And for the serious users, a two stage 5 HP 80 gals,, 175 PSI is the top of th line.


Regards


----------



## sushzem

check out these products

Air Dryer | Moisture Separator | Heatless Air dryer | Micro filters | Water Chiller


----------



## Olivia Grey

*Advise for purchasing air compressure*

According to my opinion industrial goods like air compressor, bare pumps all these goods required good quality for mechanism, parts, and durable services.

But finding all these things sometimes make confuse to people, am one of them who initially become part of these groups when I have started search for these devices I have found some list of top brands to buy industrial air compressor and air tool are:

https://www.eatoncompressor.com/

http://www.homedepot.com/


You can also check reviews of them for reference:

http://www.manta.com/c/mxjkzp8/eaton-compressor-fabrication-inc/
http://www.manta.com/c/mm2lg6h/the-home-depot-inc

my personal experience with Eaton is good http://www.powerequipmentforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MattiaA

I am not an expert but I would worry about internal internal corrosion of compressor tank. Does anyone know if this could be an issue when buying an used air compressor?


----------



## jackpeterslive

An air compressor, is a necessary power source for other air tools. Tools such as an air impact wrench, air ratchet, brad nailer, blow gun, grinder, and even a small sandblaster can all be run using compressed air. This makes an air compressor one of the most versatile pieces of equipment you can have in your home, shop, or garage. In addition, air tools have the advantage over their respective power tools when it comes to size and weight since each air tool runs off a power source that does not need to be part of the tool itself.

product you can check on amazon: 
1- Industrial Air ILA1883054 
2- Rolair JC10 


other air cooling product - heatless air dryer


----------

